# Another betta dies after another



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My one and only hm betta died yesterday because of dropsy and today my vt/ct betta died.R.I.P Blue and spikes.

PSo anyone knows how to cure dropsy?Any answer will be helpfull.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73333
its the second one on there


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, it's terrible enough to lose only one.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

i lose another one,a delta tail a few day after that


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry  As dropsy is a symptom not a disease the treatment depends on what exactly is causing it. It could be bacterial or parasites. Some meds work on some strains and others on other strains. In all cases, the meds should go internal or be fed and epsom salts should be used to pull off fluids. Even with the best of intentions and the right meds it's not always curable.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

dropsy had no known cure, it is rare for a betta to survive it, what i did was put him/her in a container, put a dark cloth to give no light, and keep him/her warm  sorry to hear that though, i lost many of the cause of dropsy around 7 or more
and you must catch it early


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I think he ate too much because one time I accidently drop alot of bloodworms into his tank.


----------

